
A $6 bn loss due to Excel errors? – 6 reasons to replace your engineering sheets - LarsLambrecht
http://www.engidesk.com/Blog/2016/01/A-6-Billion-Loss-due-to-an-Excel-Error-6-reasons-to-replace-your-engineering-spreadsheets.aspx
======
edimaudo
The problem is not the tool rather it is the process surrounding how the tool
is used.

